# "client rating" on the dashboard



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

After being told in an email from Uber that the client rating is the rating a client gives the driver, and much back and forth, I was finally informed that no, it's the rating I give the client. You all probably know this? Why didn't the Uber support drone know this??? I just would like to know why I was rated a three on one of my rides on the weekend after a spotless first week of 5s. I'm a little frustrated that I'll never know what goes wrong or how to fix it. Oh, and by the way, rating ability expires after two days! Got that from Uber as well.


----------



## fuber (Aug 26, 2014)

You need to know why you were 3-starred? You will never know. 
But you can follow uber guidelines on how to improve your rating by opening doors and giving away waters. You can also dress like a dick to earn some stars


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

fuber said:


> You need to know why you were 3-starred? You will never know.
> But you can follow uber guidelines on how to improve your rating by opening doors and giving away waters. You can also dress like a dick to earn some stars


@fuber you joined this forum just yesterday and you think you can use that type of language and tone on this forum with another new member, who also happens to be female!? I feel you owe @Daemoness an apology, really! What happened to manners and civil discourse? If you feel that strongly about your situation please write to Uber using that type of language and tone...or better still, walk into an Uber office and express it in person!


----------



## fuber (Aug 26, 2014)

chi1cabbyis a post: 24431 said:


> @fuber you joined this forum just yesterday and you think you can use that type of language and tone on this forum with another new member, who also happens to be female!? I feel you owe @Daemoness an apology, really! What happened to manners and civil discourse? If you feel that strongly about your situation please write to Uber using that type of language and tone...or better still, walk into an Uber office and express it in person!


I don't feel "strongly" about anithing. But if you are hypersensitive, you might need some meds


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

fuber said:


> I don't feel "strongly" about anithing. But if you are hypersensitive, you might need some meds


And now you think that I may need meds because I called out your post as being in poor taste! Never mind...there is no point in me saying anything to you.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

Does anyone open doors? That feels weird and wrong somehow, like passengers would view it as a waste of time. Do you guys get out of the car? How do you indicate to people you're the right driver? Half the time they are hesitant, but I expected them to figure it out from the model and color of my car.


----------



## fuber (Aug 26, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> And now you think that I may need meds because I called out your post as being in poor taste! Never mind...there is no point in me saying anything to you.


Please, don't go to uber office


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

I always get out of the car and open the door....I DO NOT BUY WATER MINTS...opening a door costs nothing, but leaves a greater impression on the client than giving away water, water coolers waste trunk space and in my opinion scream, I'm not the best driver in the world, but if I give you a bottle will you please give me a 5... I have 200 trips @4.91 I have taken 20 trips as a passenger, only been offered water once and it was from a 4.6 driver, who obviously wasn't cut out for the job due to english language issues, but thought he could buy a rating with a bottle of water..


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm not opening the door for an able bodied person. I'm Uberx, not a limo. I would think it's weird if an UberX driver did that for me, like they're trying too hard. Just let me in the car and drive.


----------

